# New rescue, crazy sad story



## New_image

I don't call many of the "projects" that we get in "a rescue" but this guy really did need rescuing. :evil:

So I received a call about a horse who was tied up at an abandon property. He could graze what he could reach (which isn't much when you are tethered on a 15' line) but was frequently out of water. The guy calling was from the city and up for the 4th of July weekend. He has spent the last week running water out to the horse and said that he untangled him every time he went to see him. He traded the man who owned the horse, a car, for the horse. Bought him some sweet feed at tractor supply. Its nice to know that there are people like him in the world yet. He told me that he didn't know anything about horses but that wasn't any way for a horse to live and wanted me to take him (must have found my number online). The horse would get tangled up, give up and lay down just stuck there. I thought that was odd, until I saw the horse, he is also BLIND! The poor soul spent 4-5 months tied, tangled and alone in a world he cannot see. 
The guy was so hopeful that this would be a useful riding horse once he was fattened up but I had to give him the bad news that this horse is very likely going to be laid to rest this week as I feel that is in the horses best interest. His ankles are a dislocated popping mess from catching them in the rope I'm guessing, looks like he jerked his hip around pretty good, his back is sore, he urinates in very frequent very small quantities which would lead me to believe that he has suffered some sort of failure due to the lack of water, his heart rate is elevated (70) not to mention hes thin, has lice, has worms, has hoof abscess and is 100% blind on one side and at least 80% on the other.  

The horse is a saint. He is very well adapted and must have been blind most or all of his young life. He knew what the trailer was, he let his nose bump into the floor then put a foot where his nose was and hopped right in. We took the stock trailer so he could be turned around to come out, he tip toed to the edge with his nose to the floor and when the floor ran out he hopped down. He is so very sweet and happy. Once home, he discovered that he was in a round pen and took himself for a stiff trot around and around and around smiling all the way. I wiggled my hand in his water bucket, he stopped and walked over to note where it was. What a sweet, smart boy. 

Luckily, he isn't as thin as I feared but unfortunately, weight isn't his only issue.

Enjoying "freedom"


----------



## Drifting

Poor boy.  Glad that guy got him out of there. No horse should have to live in pain like that.


----------



## Endiku

Poor guy . And the saddest part is, that with as well adapted as he seems to be to his blindness, he probably would have made a perfectly nice leisure mount for someone before his legs and organs were destroyed.

Bless you for taking him, if only for a few days to give him a full belly and space to stretch his legs before his suffering is ended. What a fighter- he looks so cheery and grateful!


----------



## karliejaye

What an angel of a horse! And you are an absolute saint. Sounds like he still has a will to live, hopefully his internal organ failure isn't too far progressed...and if it is thank goodness you found him and he has had a fantastic end  Now to find some tissues.


----------



## fkcb1988

Poor guy. Hopefully he isn't as far gone as thought to be. What a shame if he is though. So sad for such a sweet guy. Good luck to you and him!


----------



## New_image

Endiku that is exactly true and very sad. I think that if anyone would have made a nice trail horse as a blind horse, this guy would have.

I wish that we could find someone with it in their heart to offer him a place. I have eight horses here and five are pasture-sound retired horses that I've picked up to help out. I am not sure that we need a sixth but I know from experience with these first five that no one else will take him. I am seeing what can be done for him but he looks like he hurts a lot of places. Right now, hes happy to be "free" and enjoying a full belly  He is happy and I think that HE wants to live.

We have retired older horses, an otherwise happy 6 year old Thoroughbred with a severe chronic tarsal bone slab fracture (who lived in a cabin when we got him) and a Quarter Horse with a large displace navicular bone fracture. A light riding sound Thoroughbred who is a grade 2 lame with a turned out hip and a front leg that turns in due to life in a stall and circling to the right all five of her growing years with no turnout. 

And they all make wonderful company!


----------



## BlueStormborn

If he still wants to live have you cobsidered contacting an animal sanctuary? I work at one...we have two 100% blind horses and one blind in one eye along with horses with other ailments. Being blind shouldnt be a death sentence though i understand your situation so i am in no way judgeing or criticizing!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## New_image

BlueStormborn said:


> If he still wants to live have you cobsidered contacting an animal sanctuary? I work at one...we have two 100% blind horses and one blind in one eye along with horses with other ailments. Being blind shouldnt be a death sentence though i understand your situation so i am in no way judgeing or criticizing!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



I am with you 100%! If you re-read my posts you will see that I am by no means putting him to sleep because he is a blind horse! His back is very sore, his stifle locks, there is something wrong with his hip, both back ankles pop and cause him to stumble, he has abscess in all four feet and he urinates in small frequent amounts. Among other things. Like I said, he'd make a great riding horse even with his lack of sight IF it weren't for all of the repercussions due to the neglect he has suffered and tangling himself in his rope so much over the past four or five months. Even if I could get him more comfortable he would always have the hip and ankle problems, that might be "all" IF we could take care of the stifle with weight/muscle and when the abscess heal and IF a chiropractor fixed his back. I just do not see a comfortable future for this poor horse. I've estimated about $1,200 that I'd have into finding out if he could become a "more comfortable pasture sound blind horse" that would still be unfortunately nothing anyone would want. :-(

I think that getting him out of there and ending his suffering is doing right by him.


----------



## Shropshirerosie

The guy that found him and put him together with you deserves a certificate for good citizenship - it's so easy to 'look the other way' sometimes.

Whatever you have to do for this poor chap, it will be the right thing.


----------



## waresbear

Poor horse, he deserves his last days to be relatively pain free. Kudos to you and the person who traded their car for him. More than likely, everytime he pees, it would feel like peeing battery acid to him, how horrible.


----------



## csimkunas6

Wow! Im surprised that someone that knew nothing about horses was as smart, and as caring for the man that contacted you! Nice to know there are people in the world that still care about other living things! Poor old guy, kudos to you for taking him in for the moment! Sounds like you have your hands full yourself!

Whatever you decide for the old fellow is a million times better than where he was just at and living with!


----------



## New_image

*Wow! Im surprised that someone that knew nothing about horses was as smart, and as caring for the man that contacted you!*

I am still surprised! What a nice guy.


Well. It would seem that the very first horse that I've come across assuming I'll just be kind enough to put him down, might prove me wrong. 

It was a chilly day with a fall feeling and all of the horses were running. Keller joined in when he heard the commotion  he moves easier every day. Wish I'd taken a video of him walking the first couple of days here, I honestly didn't see this coming. 
He likes to keep weight off from his left front yet while standing (with the rings and abscess tracks I'd assume he had lamanitis) and his poor ole neck is so stiff that he cannot reach to itch his sides BUT boy, he sure does look leaps and bounds better - 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yk0a2PkzFgk&feature=youtu.be


----------



## stevenson

he looks to a happy horse and to bad you cannot keep him as a pasture puff, in with some of your other ones. It was kind of you to take him and give him some food and kindness. Some of his ailments may correct with time. A horse in extreme pain usually just stands and sulks. 
I am sure you will do what is right for the horse.


----------



## egrogan

Would be great to see a happy ending if he seems pain free for an extended period. Looking forward to the updates!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Endiku

I nearly cried seeing him run like that. I can't believe how well acclimated to his sight he is. I think I only saw him lose balance briefly once and BOY does he look happy! Looks like he is already packing on the pounds too. Maybe as he gains condition his joints will begin to 'fix' themselves enough for normal movement.

Do his eyes look crooked to you, or is it just me?


----------



## New_image

Endiku-

I don't think his eyes are crooked... I'd have to straiten his head to see LOL but he stands with his head tilted so that the right eye is facing the ground. That doesn't make sense to me because he doesn't seem to see a bit out of the left eye. You'd think he'd want his good eye looking around. Not pointed down. 
Maybe he cannot really see out of either side. I don't think he sees much. I've never even seen him follow a shadow. But he'd fool you because he can really figure things out. I'm sure the round pen is easy to navigate for him, as easy as anything will be. His eyes aren't even cloudy so much as they are just "vacant" looking. I would like to know how it happened.
He might also hold his head crooked because his neck hurts. I've never seen a horse with less range of motion. He does have a chiropractor scheduled for next week. I figured I can go ahead and offer him that while we keep waiting and seeing.


----------



## Endiku

I watched the video again and you're right. That is peculiar. Maybe he can't see out of either anymore, but he had sight in his right eye last, so he got into that habit and just still does it. When my filly severed her ear and appeared to lose hearing in her right ear, she would tilt her head like that too. Just a guess.

I hope his appointment goes well!


----------



## Gizmo

Wow I can't believe how he is running around in the pen in the video after how bad off he was. Maybe there is hope for him after all that would be great.


----------



## stevenson

New Image .. So what has happened to this guy ?


----------



## Hailey1203

Subbing!


----------



## Avishay

Thanks so much for stepping up to the plate and helping this poor guy. I hope that against all odds, he makes a complete recovery.


----------



## danicelia24

subbing i would like to know what was decided with him too!


----------



## New_image

He is still here and putting weight on. We should be getting fecal results back from MSU shortly so that I can accordingly de-worm him. His feet weren't real long (makes me wonder who was trimming him? Typically, if you leave a horse tied behind a barn you don't bother with their feet!) so we've been just waiting for the next scheduled farrier visit, which should be Monday. I am interested to see what she thinks of his feet, lamanitis wise. His chiropractor appointment was pushed back, but we will get there. 

I have a vet coming out in the beginning of August for a Mini who will be traveling out of country, while hes out I'd like Keller to have a blood panel and have him tested for Lepto... before I put him in with my other horses. 

He very desperately wants to follow someone around, so if we get an all clear and get his skin fungus cleared up then I will turn him out in the pasture with all of the other pasture pets. There is an outcast older red roan in there who I am sure will let Keller follow him around.

Keller gets to come out for a half hour when I get the chance to watch him around the wire fences. He is very good about using his nose to find things. If he thinks that he has gone to far, he'll put his nose down to be sure that he doesn't bump into something. If he trips, he'll check the ground with his nose. (which he demonstrated in the video) He is quite sensible and so far, he has memorized where the fences are and stays away. He spends most of his time following me around while out, but I did manage to get a little video of him. He cannot wait to have a buddy. 

Just because I was curious, and not because he is ready, I put a bridle on him to see if he'd had a bit in his mouth before. He appears to be broke to ride. From the ground, he neck and direct reins anyway :wink: SO IF he can be comfortable enough, he just might be a little trail horse. A new trim angle might help a great deal. His ankles no longer pop. I think that muscle from riding would be a good thing to help his stifle. His neck makes me wonder, it can look really stiff and wonky (like at 16sec and 45 sec in video) I cannot decide if it hurts, if hes built that poorly, if he just does it because of how he holds his head to try to see or a combination there of. Not that I hold it against him, just trying to figure things out for him. He still pees funny. We gave him a cleaning. If the blood panel looks OK I guess I wont worry to much. We're getting there!











































https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JC7mmE0On0U&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Zexious

I'm glad to hear he seems to be doing better


----------



## stevenson

he appears to be happy ! glad he is doing better. So kind of you to help him.
Maybe he holds his neck odd, and head for hearing and vision, and has simply gotten stiff from the past neglect.


----------



## AngieLee

poor fellow, but what an amazing man to trade his vehicle to help him out. I bet it will be thrilled to hear of his progress!!!!! Thank you for taking him in! glad hes starting to feel better, and I hope everything comes back clear so he can go and make some friends


----------



## waresbear

Wow, you are awesome, you truly are!


----------



## Hally1997

Poor little boy. My heart goes out to him 2 of my three horses are rescued. One from abuse and the other from neglect. The neglect (Serria) is blind in one eye and has several scars on her legs. Every horse deserves a safe home.


----------



## Soccergoalie322

He looks so happy! It must feel so good to be able to run and stretch his legs. I hope he continues to get better!


----------



## egrogan

Hey New Image, how's your guy doing these days?


----------



## Aesthetic

I am looking forward to see how he does! Subbing! So touching!


----------



## DieselHorse

GOD Bless you New_Image and the guy who traded a vehicle to get this beautiful horse to you. No matter what happens with Keller he will always know that he is loved and respected. Seeing his video hearing him whinny and how happy he is just made me melt. I have my own rescue and I know how special they are. Thank you so much for giving him a chance and letting him know that he is not alone. I work and train a lot of rescues and you can see in their eyes the great fulness of someone giving them a chance. Keep up the good work!

Kevin


----------



## Ripplewind

Whoever called you is a very special person.  A guy from the city, who knows nothing about horses, cared enough to call someone up and try to help. That is an incredible act of kindness. Makes me feel all warm and fuzzy inside.


----------



## dernhelm1984

Wow! What a story! How's he doing?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## STT GUY

Op...how's he doing?


----------



## New_image

Keller is doing well, thanks  

Hmmm, I could have swore I posted an update on him but, I guess not! 

The chiropractor made it out last weekend and barely had to touch things to get them to go back into place, which isn't really good. So Keller will be needing a follow up I'm sure. We both think that it is time to work on getting him some muscle. The chiropractor is also a Naturopathic doctor and was more concerned about his sluggish immune response and the fact that he kind of "secretes" a sticky white substance all over his skin/coat.

He was an angel for both the chiropractor and the farrier. He loves and greatly appreciates his new hoof angles. 

The vet will be out Tuesday the 12th to put down one of our other "rescues" who is at the end of his rope with his fractured hock ( thank-you former owners for jumping a four year old on fractured legs :evil: ) Then we'll draw the blood for the work that we'd like to see on Keller. I think that I'll also schedule my other Naturopathic doctor out to see what kind of herbs we can get him on.


----------



## stevenson

NI, sorry to hear about your other rescue. Poor thing jumping on a fx hock. People are so dumb. Hoping Keller keeps improving.


----------



## New_image

I can't edit the post to include these pictures but, here is what Keller was up to today :wink:

He took his third bath. 









Air dried in the yard. 









Went for his second 20 minute walk/ponied through the fields...

















Returned home and did some grazing with his gentle old grazing buddy Arliss. Arliss is one of the other retired pasture pets. 









Keller is to cute. He gets a little "lost" on turns but figures it out when you call him. Traffic, dogs running and ditches do not offend him  







*NI, sorry to hear about your other rescue. Poor thing jumping on a fx hock. People are so dumb. Hoping Keller keeps improving.*

This guy has a crazy story as well. The first thing that we noticed when he arrived here was his giant, fused looking hock. Several homes prior to where I picked him up, he was jumping. X-rays confirm a severe chronic displaced central tarsal bone slab fracture. We thought that he'd be able to walk around for a bit longer but its time. His leg "shifts" now when he walks. He doesn't show much in the way of any signs of pain. He is always running, bucking and rearing. Poor boy is only five years old, he has been here for about five months.


----------



## Bridgertrot

Subbing! You're a very great person for helping this guy out. He seems like a lovely fellow.


----------



## New_image

I am truly amazed that I thought we'd be putting this horse to sleep six weeks ago. He wasn't about to give up that easily! 
We still have a ways to go, but today was such a treat for him. Backing up... the vet was out to put the Thoroughbred gelding to sleep and draw blood on Keller. He is no eye expert but he was really stumped by Keller's blindness. His eyes are not cloudy, obviously, and when he looked in them he said that there is no inflammation like you'd see with most moon blind horses. His pupils are dilated and as he put it "his eyes look more like a dogs than a horses". He felt that Keller could not/should not be able to see anything. I am pretty sure that he can see some things (major shadows and drastic changes in the ground like mud puddles vrs sand), but by no means well. 












He gave Keller the OK to start walking with a rider.

Keller & Sara followed the horse that I have been using to pony him off from for about 8 minutes today.









He felt very important 









Words cannot express the level of trust this little fella has...



















I think, for curiosity sake, we'll save up a little to visit a vision specialist. I would like to know the cause.


----------



## egrogan

Just love every update on this guy!

When I volunteered at a therapy barn in North Carolina many years ago, they had a retired eventer who was completely blind (appy mare who had moonblindness)- one eye had been removed, the other had no vision. She was still an amazingly trustworthy therapy horse, and taught many small kids how to ride. She had been so fiercely competitive during her show days, I don't think she would have been ok without a job. She had a "seeing eye pony" with her in the fields, but was great in the ring or on trails for lessons.


----------



## Endiku

Keller is quickly becoming my favorite HF horse. What a great little man! So did you basically just saddle him up and away you went? Now THAT is impressive. Clearly someone cared for him a lot at some point...he just seeps confidence and importance in those pictures! What a cool guy. I'd snatch him up in a millisecond if I could own a horse right now.


----------



## Blue

O my gosh! I'm so impressed and happy! Please keep the updates coming. (with pictures) Too bad there's no way to let the kind gentleman that traded a car to save this guys life can't know what a wonderful thing he did? Do you at all know who he is?


----------



## sarahfromsc

These posts make my day.

There IS goodness in the world.


----------



## Roperchick

oh my he has THE CUTEST face. what a steller little guy. love these updates haha


----------



## ForeverSunRider

Any more updates?


----------



## stevenson

Keller looks great. In the video of you leading him, he does act like he could see shadows, I agree with you. He looks like a sweet calm horse and hope he continues to improve .


----------



## Yogiwick

Subbing.

He is such a gem.


----------



## New_image

Keller's blood test results are good! Everything is in working order but he is boarder line anemic. The vet says that is an easy fix and is likely going to be fine with proper care alone. 

I have a friend down state who is possibly interested in Keller for her kids so I made her a video to see what I can see. These are clips from the first, second and third rides with Keller (who has only been out four times now and for no more than 10 minutes) but, I'm impressed. It makes me wonder how he got into this situation.


----------



## 3ringburner

Wow! he has came a long way! im so glad you did this for him! He is so lucky he is in good hands now!


----------



## horseNpony

I just want to thank you for taking him in, he looks so much better now, and hes just such a cutie 

Subbing for more


----------



## ForeverSunRider

I see he was not laid to rest that first week....this is good, no? Don't you love surprises?


----------



## SoldOnGaited

WOW! Look at Keller!! He looks the picture of health thanks to you. He is just thriving...very impressed with him. You'd never guess he was an old guy from the video and pics. What a sweetie. Excellent job with him.


----------



## 4hoofbeat

will to live is incredible! he is such a cutie and sweet. do you have any idea how old he is? I would be curious to know too what caused the blindness. Could he have been born blind? it seems someone spent a long time with him teaching and loving him at some point in his life.

Kudos to you OP and for that man from the city.


----------



## Hang on Fi

What a lucky boy to have come into your hands... How amazing it is to see his progress!!!

What about moon blindness associated with lymes? 'Course I think bloodwork would've pointed that out. Friend of mine's gelding was completely blind (no cloudy eyes) in one eye and mostly in the other. Turned out he had lymes and with treatment, he's back to scaling 3' fences and pretty much regained full sight. 

Anyway, so thrilled he's doing so well! What a saint you are


----------



## New_image

He is an amazing little horse that is for sure. Someone had to put some time into him. 

Keller is around 12 years old. When we took him, the guy was told that he is 7. I guessed 12 and the vet said between 10 & 14.

We still aren't sure what caused his blindness. Everyone that sees him seems to think that he is kind of an unusual case with the way that his pupils are dilated and his eyes are not cloudy. So, no answers there yet.


----------



## Wallaby

I've been following this thread and I'm so amazed by him! What a wonderful turnaround. I bet he can't hardly believe his good luck. 
I'm looking forward to seeing what his future holds!!

On the topic of his eyes, my mare Lacey ended up very very blind from ERU/cataracts and, unlike the typical ERU horse, her eyes were perfectly clear. 
Thanks to that, silly old me had no idea that she really couldn't see until she got diagnosed with ERU and the pieces started coming together. I had owned her for about 4 years before she got diagnosed. and she had it the whole time. Poor girl.

I think though, if it were ERU, you would see more signs - weepy, puffy eyes, avoidance of light, that sort of thing. But you really never know, I guess!


----------



## New_image

*I think though, if it were ERU, you would see more signs - weepy, puffy eyes, avoidance of light, that sort of thing. But you really never know, I guess!* 

Right! I have had a couple horses with ERU/Moonblindness come through and Keller doesn't show any of the typical symptoms. His eyes are not watery, no light sensitivity and in general there are just no changes at all. 

I do wonder if he was just born that way. The vet thought there is a chance that it could be a mass somehow inhibiting the brain from registering light.


----------



## ecasey

Subbing so I can get the news on this very heartwarming story!


----------



## New_image

Just a quick update: Keller is still here, he has settled into my side pasture with two mares that ignore his very existence and a toothless older gelding who loves having someone "his speed" to pal around with. I have not found the perfect home yet, but he is just fine where he is at until he finds the right small rider. 


























(Fortunately for Keller, and rather un-fortunately for me... the only gentle room mates that I have are these horses, who are hard keepers. So Keller now looks like he ate a round bale. :lol


----------



## Prisstine

What a beautiful story. Keller is a special soul for sure and he was meant to find someone like you who was willing to let him shine. Such a touching story and a gorgeous horse! Thanks for sharing and I look forward to more updates!


----------



## Endiku

LOL, enjoying the good life, is he? 

Lucky horse!


----------



## Yogiwick

He looks great!! And so happy!!

This is such a touching story. You would of been completely justified putting him down but things worked out to give him a chance and he took it and ran 

I would totally take him if I could. Just out of respect for such an amazing guy to give him a happy home forever. But it sounds like you're in no rush and that maybe he does have a forever home?


----------



## stevenson

wow.. he is just lovely. He is such a lucky horse . Glad you gave him the time and a place to heal.


----------



## stargirl90

Wow, he has come so far from where he was! He is a handsome fella! I have a soft spot for blind horses, I had an appy mare that was mostly blind.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Corporal

New_image said:


> (Fortunately for Keller, and rather un-fortunately for me... the only gentle room mates that I have are these horses, who are hard keepers. So Keller now looks like he ate a round bale. :lol


So THAT's where the hay went! LOL
You are an Angel! **hugs**


----------



## NovemberMist

any chance of damage to the optic nerve? separated retina perhaps? I dunno. just throwing out ideas. But my guess would be something to do with the relay of light from the eye to the brain, whether its because of a problem in the brain, or the optic nerve.

Sweet boy though, lucky to have made his way to you.


----------



## paintluver

This is a lovely story! Very heartwarming!


----------



## boosteddreams

Oh wow... This is an amazing story. I was so saddened to read the first few posts since it looked like the end for him, so reading about him surviving, healing, and thriving just made my night. You are an absolute angel, and he could not have ended up in better hands. I look forward to updates on Keller as time goes on, and I hope you have a way to contact the kind man who initially saved him and contacted you.


----------



## TwoPoint

He has come so far! This story was so inspirational and sweet. When I began reading, it seemed he would never get better. If he did, I was sure you would have to keep him only as a pasture pony. But look what happened in such a short amount of time! Keller is one of the most handsome horses I have seen in a long while, and it looks like he has an amazing character, too. I bet he adores his new life. Best of wishes to the both of you!


----------



## CASugar

*Thank You!!!*

For sharing this amazing story with a happy ending!! You are a very good person. I wish you the best of luck and an amazing good life for Keller.


----------



## loveduffy

my friend had rescue a horse that was blind from day 1 I trained him to work with a lead line and at times people did not know he was blind it can be done


----------



## VickiRose

Just read this thread from beginning to end. You've done a wonderful thing, he looks like such a happy horse!


----------



## loribug26

I would love to see an update. Wish I had a spot for him, I'd take him in a heartbeat. Such a great story, praise to the op and the man who found him!!


----------



## Saddlebag

There's a gal doing competitive trail with a blind horse. he understands a number of verbal commands and they do very well. Horses are born equipped with gps and have the ability to map every footstep. Blind horses don't need a tinkly bell on another horse to know where it is, keen hearing will tell them. They will map out a pasture and never miss a step.


----------



## jamesdean57

New_image and the man that saved Keller, You are two truly AWESOME people!


----------



## Fahntasia

god bless you both


----------



## New_image

I wish that I could tell Keller how many people are rooting for him :lol:

We still haven't found Keller a new, permanent home. I did have a lot of interest from a family locally, who was interested in using him for lead-line for their younger kids. He would have been spoiled by a whole mess of little girls but the ladies husband decided that he did not want to 'bother' with a blind horse. At least he decided that before Keller got there. We've had some other interest here and there, most of which I did not feel was right for him. It is amazing how many people will just say "yup, I'll take him" without asking any more questions, telling me what they plan to use him for... no thank-you, he does not need to end up in a bad place again. I've even had someone message me asking if he was quick and could be used for barrels. "Sure, if you'd like him to break a hip after he falls on you..." 

Still hoping that the right home comes along for him. 

I snapped this video for someone looking to see how he went down the trial, such a happy boy!
He doesn't get out nearly as often as he'd like. In fact, its been since the beginning of fall since he'd gotten to take a trail ride. http://youtu.be/NpvH_f8EyNQ?list=UUd5hTzahrV4_Yn1JMSmRGHQ

He is also very helpful. If you need an extra set of hands, he'll hold something for you...


























I am still surprised at how he came out. Looking though initial photos of him, he doesn't look as bad as he was when you watched him move. He has come a long ways. He still has a little hitch to his step but he doesn't let it get him down. He does abscess, not sure why. He is a tough little ******. I never realize that he is "going" to blow out an abscess. Just notice that he "has", when I can see it. And he has some slight heel pain in the right front. I think that has to do with how GONE his frogs were and that hoof is still trying to recover and grow frog. But all of this is "nothing" compared to where he was at when he came here.


----------



## Blue

It's heart warming. I truly wish I had a place for him. But even aside from being too far away, I'm stretched to the limit now. Please keep the updates coming. It's so wonderful to get happy stories.


----------



## anndankev

I'm kind of hoping no one comes along that you would be willing to give him up to.

I think he has already found the perfect little girl to love him, in you.


----------



## Hidalgo13

Subbing for updates! Reading his story made my day.  I hope someone capable manages to see how amazing he is, and adopts him. 

Kudos to you though for doing such an astounding job so far!

Edit: Just read AnnDankev, and yes!! It would be wonderful if you could end up keeping him and giving him his forever home.  You have helped him so much until now, and given him all the love he deserves. Your care for him would be hard to beat.


----------



## New_image

anndankev said:


> I'm kind of hoping no one comes along that you would be willing to give him up to.
> 
> I think he has already found the perfect little girl to love him, in you.


Sigh. While he'll certainly get nothing less than great care and a comfy semi retirement here, and though he is welcome... I have four horses being regularly worked and ridden, several training projects and a few boarders to take care of. Not to mention mini horses, gardens, goats, chickens and other pets. Keller is out in the back of our property with some boarders and I only make it out once or twice a week to give him hugs. He is being taken care of mostly by one of my self care boarders. 
I would love to bring him up front by MY horses but, there are to many things (posts in a lean-to, hay racks, telephone poles, a goat pen) that he'd run into and I have three bossy geldings who bite the snot out of eachother so they'd be sure to pick on him. :evil: Keller is safe and very happy where he is at but I do not have "time" for him. Which is how hes only found himself on about 8 rides since he has been here. 
That is the only reason that I continue to seek someone who has a little more room for him. He is a total love and he deserves to be someones horse. That, and for every one I give a permanent home to its another that I have to say no to when I get the phone call like in his case. 

But, in the mean time, hes here :lol:
And even my husband can't resist this sweet little horse! (Not sure if I've posted this one yet...) 
So its not like Keller staying here will be an issue :::whistles innocently:::


----------



## anndankev

Awww, he is handsome.

I understand your line of thinking better now.

Thanks.


----------



## mypaltrooper

I have to further comment on BlueStormBorm's suggestion. He's so happy after all of this. It would take a lot, but I think for this particular horse it would be worth it. If you can't afford it (I know it will be super expensive), maybe try and find someone who can??


----------



## New_image

mypaltrooper said:


> I have to further comment on BlueStormBorm's suggestion. He's so happy after all of this. It would take a lot, but I think for this particular horse it would be worth it. If you can't afford it (I know it will be super expensive), maybe try and find someone who can??


I do not know what you are referring to.


----------

